# 5 completely different FOTDs not seen on Specktra! pic heavy =|



## bjorne_again (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been active on LJ for a while doing makeup stuff, but only recently started posting stuff here because I've been intimidated. Anyway, I figured since I haven't done any makeup on myself recently I would put up some of my more recent FOTDs that y'all haven't seen! =) 


















Face:
EM fair neutral matte, MAC So Ceylon MSF, MAC Shimpagne MSF, MAC Sensibility to highlight nose/contour chin and forehead, MAC Soft dew to contour jaw/cheekbones, ... unfortunately the camera washed out ALL my contouring, but in person it looked really nice and not like i was sweaty

Eyes:
UDPP, MAC shell CCB, MAC Woodwinked all over, MAC naked pig on inner eye, MAC pollen to highlight, MAC blacktrack f/l, Lise Watier glitter liner in smoky gold on inner lid, Lise Watier glitter liner in cognac on outter lid (course these look crap in photos), Lancome Booster XL + Hypnose mascara

Lips: MAC Casanova l/s(my lover!), MAC Full For You p/g

What I wore for christmas. I loved this look! Sorry for all the pics!

























Face:
Paula Dorf Perfect Primer, EM in Fair Neutral, MAC Petticoat MSF

Eyes:
MAC Shell CCB, MAC Platinum Pig on inner lid, on browbone, MAC Silver (consumer) on middle lid, above crease, MAC Nighttrain on outter lid, MAC black tied in crease, MAC nylon to highlight, MAC Coquette on brows, Quo Flirt Alert lashes

Lips:
Club Monaco Red Alert lipstick(like MAC russian red, only better!), l'Oreal Rouge Pulp in Passionate(DC, best colour EVER!)

I loved this makeup! It looked so twinkly and pretty in person!









Face: EM fair intensive, MAC Porcelain Pink MSF on cheeks

Eyes: MAC Tendermetal on inner lid, MAC parrot on outter lid, MAC a Bluer Blue in crease, MAC Rich Ground on lower waterline + winged slightly, MAC embark over rich ground to mattify & intensify it, Lise Watier Smoky Gold glitterliner on inner lid, MAC Divine Lime glitterliner on outter lid, MAC Peacocky at very outter edge of upper lid, Lancome Hypnose mascara
tendermetal, parrot, a bluer blue, embark, blurr, rich ground... peacocky, divine lime

Lips: MAC  Plus Luxe Plushglass + MAC Rosalee lipstick

I washed that^ makeup off to do a Mod-Themed look that night for a Black & White club theme night:










Face: EM Fair Intensive, EM Apple blush, EM multi-tasking concealer

Eyes: Mac Gesso, Mac blacktrack for lines, Lise Watier Blanche eye pencil, tiny bit of MAC black tied on lower lashes,Random false lashes

Lips: MAC Faux l/s + MAC full for you plushglass

one more crazy one. I redid the MAC hallowe'en "Art Tart" Look in lieu of a hallowe'en costume!:




















no flash:





I used Maybelline Dream matte mousse, shade 1 on my face, MAC shell CCB all over my cheeks and eyes where the colours would be, MAC Black Tied to rough in the lines, then went over it with MAC blacktrack f/l, The White was MAC Gesso, Yellow was Club Monaco e/s in Soar, Orange was MAC Orange. I packed the shadow on like crazy. it was so vibrant! Oh and MAC blankety on the lips, like they suggest, but i hate that colour on me! I was pretty happy with this because I spent about 45 minutes on it altogether, including fixing the screw-ups!

Well that's PLENTY of photo spam for this post. lemme know if you want o see more =) I've got tonnes more sitting in my photobucket but realized this would just be the LONGEST post ever if I included all the ones i wanted to.


----------



## aziza (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! You are incredibly gorgeous...and talented! I'm seriously jealous lol.


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 29, 2007)

oooh! you are gorgous and super talented!  I love your photos too--they show the makeup really well.  you also have awesome eyebrows...what products do you use?  you should post more often here!  i think i'm going to 'bookmark' this. =)


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_you also have awesome eyebrows...what products do you use?_

 
Thanks! if you mean for my brows, I just tweeze them and fill them in with MAC coquette e/s, as for the rest of the products I use, they're all listed! Thanks for the compliments though! =)


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 29, 2007)

o..m...g!!!!!!!!! gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

waaaaay neat! love the looks =]


----------



## aziza (Mar 29, 2007)

Back to say that I _really_ need to try Club Monaco's stuff. I didn't even know they sold makeup!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 29, 2007)

this is all beautiful !!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 29, 2007)

Gorgeous love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red l/s looks great on you!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 29, 2007)

Why on Earth would you be intimidated to post. You have G-R-E-A-T talent!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 29, 2007)

amazing. you have such talent!!! love the red lips and silver eyes look!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

_i love the MASK and every single look!!!!!!!!_


----------



## faifai (Mar 29, 2007)

These are all beautiful! The art tart one is just amazing, how on earth did you get it looking so precise?


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 29, 2007)

Intimidated? Lol thats a joke.

Your brows are the truth.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 29, 2007)

all of these are amazing!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 29, 2007)

You shouldn't be intimidated at all.  In fact, I am sure there will be several people intimidated by you.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

you're too pretty! i love seeing your fotds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially these, i really love what you did for your christmas look! and those anime eyes are perfect.


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 29, 2007)

fabulous!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 29, 2007)

you have a real talent !
love the platinium makeup with red lips and the twiggy makeup.
But the mask is wouahhhhhh!!!!!! congratulations your recreate the look perfectly!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 29, 2007)

wow !! what a great job


----------



## Eoraptor (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the Christmas look and how it matches your necklace!


----------



## mia88 (Mar 29, 2007)

Girl you have the most perfect shaped lips I've ever seen!! Great application of makeup, please post more!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 29, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 29, 2007)

looove the 2nd look!


----------



## linkas (Mar 29, 2007)

You're very talented!!! Very pretty!


----------



## Jadetive (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh wow, you are incredibly talented. Love all the looks!


----------



## chucklie1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Love the looks...esp the silver one!

Great job!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 29, 2007)

You are a true artist, girl!!!  So beautifully done, and I love how everything is blended.  You are gorgeous!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 29, 2007)

I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

*Wow.  Those all rocked my socks off.  You're hot hot hot hot!!!*


----------



## kikidabest (Mar 29, 2007)

freakin amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 29, 2007)

Dayumm...your a pro!  Seems like we've been missing out lol.  Love all the looks, you've got some great talent.  *Looking forward to next posts*


----------



## elongreach (Mar 29, 2007)

You look great!  I especially love the mod look!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I just love all of the looks! You are so talented, and yes, please do post more. I love your hair too


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 29, 2007)

ummm... these are sooo beautiful!!! hon there's nothing to be intimidated about here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad u started posting


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 29, 2007)

You look gorgeous in all the pics, love the diff looks :-D


----------



## Simi (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, I liked all of them. You are very talented.


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Mar 30, 2007)

The second one is gorgeous...I lovee your brows


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

keep the fotd's coming! You are not only beautiful but so talented ! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 30, 2007)

Take a bow!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how PRETTY!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 30, 2007)

WOWZERS thats hot...i always wanted to try that chart. i never have any time!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 30, 2007)

I love love love all of your looks! You look so pretty, you've got the most beautiful eyes! Oh, and I adore your hair!


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, that last mask one is intense! Great skills you've got there. Nice work...


----------



## J'adore (Mar 30, 2007)

Your skin is so flawless - beautiful!!!! I like the silver look the most!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 30, 2007)

All amazing!!  I adore the second look!  I love silvers.


----------



## mistella (Mar 30, 2007)

I love them all!! you're very talented


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cruzpop (Mar 31, 2007)

You have beautiful lips! I love the last pic. So beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 31, 2007)

I looooooooove your looks, I could look at them for DAYS!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 31, 2007)

I love all the looks but the platinum one just WOWs me. I am speechless. Please post more of your work and tutorials would be fantastic and soooooo appreciated


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 31, 2007)

gorgeous 
You did a wonderful job on every look 
my favorite is the last look excellent work


----------



## sol_0586 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am in love with the second look, those lips are hot.
Did you copy the 4th look from the October issue of seventeen magazine? I saw a pic on there, that looked just like it.
Tha last pics left me spechless, you have great talent!


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, hot skills! What brush do you use to line your top lashes? I can never get mine to look like that.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa! That little anime eye looks amazing! I've seen it done before but they looked like crap this one actually looks really really good! And the blending wow.


----------



## little teaser (Apr 1, 2007)

i love all the looks, your very good


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow!!!! You are so talented!


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 30, 2007)

You do great work! Keep the posts coming!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 30, 2007)

Great looks!  I love your skin & eyes...flawless!


----------



## glued2mac (Apr 30, 2007)

U R packed with wonderful makeup talent.  Your pics are awesome!  In fact all the makeup looks were awesome.  My fave was the black and white look- never seen that one before.  Oh please Post more!!!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Apr 30, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## yummy411 (May 1, 2007)

you had the perfect holiday look!

omigosh, you redid the mac halloween look.. you effing rock!!! i never thought anyone would do them in real life, but hey! you did it! fabulous!


----------



## miko (May 2, 2007)

omg that's amazing!! i love all of them, especially the halloween look... you have mad skills!

i love the lipcolour in the first one too


----------



## little teaser (May 2, 2007)

you are gorgeous and very talented, those girls on Lj are talented too i enjoy there fotd just as much as anywhere else


----------



## Odette (May 4, 2007)

Wow! You're very talented. I loved the halloween one especially.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn.  Your makeup application skills are fab, you've got great color sense and you're drop-dead gorgeous.  The Art Tart look in particular is amazingly done!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 3, 2007)

i especially love your art tart look.  i wish i had the balls to do that.


----------



## entipy (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm glad this thread got revived! WOW!! Those are amazing. I can't believe you were intimidated about posting. Your skills are wonderful. I especially love your Christmas look, and that necklace is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love these looks! I love what you do with makeup!! I came across your site from picture you posted in a facebook mac group. Some of the stuff you come up with is GORGEOUS!! Anyhoo, love all these looks! Especially the third one...the colors kinda look irridescent.  =D


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

you're so talented! i love all the looks. great work on the mask too!


----------



## verdge (Jun 28, 2007)

you got some talent girl!!! amazing job!!!


----------



## purplkaret (Jun 28, 2007)

holy crap i love ur looks!!!!!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing!!! the "art tart"..omg that left me speechless...


----------



## Jessimaka (Jun 28, 2007)

I LOVE the Christmas look. def. my fave!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh wow, those are lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have incredibly nice skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I love EM!!)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 29, 2007)

wow. wow. wow. you are so talented! i love the christmas eyes the best and of course the tiger. wow. props to you for that. you look great


----------



## Emmi (Jun 29, 2007)

Those looked awesome!!


----------



## uptowngirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Your looks are amazing!!! I especially love the X-mas look and can't figure out if you had sequins or glitter on the lashes.  Please do a tut on the X-mas silver look.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW that absolutely gorgeus, especially the third look!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also love the make-up from your avatar pic!!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 17, 2008)

You are stunning and super talented ;0


----------



## pigmentsrus (Feb 18, 2008)

Holy crap! You have beautiful eyes and you are super duper talented!


----------



## shorty (Feb 18, 2008)

wow, seriously lovely!! keep posting!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 18, 2008)

These looks are so dang beautiful!

You totally rocked all of these looks.  My favorite was the platinum with red lips. 

Your eye brows are to die for.  do you do them yourself?


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I especially love the first one...sorta natural n really cute!


----------



## kalikana (Mar 16, 2008)

I love ALL of your looks! You're definitely talented!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 16, 2008)

I love them all, as always! I'm loving the red lips.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 16, 2008)

Love them all!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 16, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 20, 2008)

amazing looks! very creative!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 21, 2008)

id die for red lips like those,lol
great looks....


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW! you are super talented! I love the silvery look!


----------



## annie68 (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous looks and I love the red lips


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

Wowwie!! I am *in love* with that green/gold look! Sooo stunning!


----------



## *~vicki~* (Jun 2, 2008)

these are amazing, and your eyes are such a gorgeous blue! *jealous* lol x x


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome,awesome,fotds'.you did a fabulous job.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jun 3, 2008)

You have no reason to be intimidated.
Yours are some of my most favorite posts, and to me, some of the most inspiring!! You do beautiful work and always look great.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

You are amazingly pretty!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_




_

 
perfect eyebrows.


----------



## macfanatic01 (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## LeiLani_23 (Jun 19, 2008)

*WoW! *you are so talented!!!


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yo dudaba colocarme color rojo en los labios pero a ti te lo veo genial, por lo q me lo colocare.- Hermosas tus fotos!!!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 19, 2008)

That last one was F'IN HOT!!! great JOB!!! the other are great also, but that last....WOWZER!!


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 20, 2008)

that last one is super-cool! the others are all very pretty also


----------



## zerin (Jun 20, 2008)

i love the second look!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 20, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 20, 2008)

Whew! You are so talented.  Your looks are so beautiful.  It just makes me want to keep staring.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 21, 2008)

love the first 2 looks.... i cant seem to put my red lipstick down!!! hahaha


----------



## VictoriaJane (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure I recognise you from YouTube? (Don't panic, I'm no stalker)
I saw a tutorial with the McQUEEN shadows and it was awesome.  Absolutely stunning.  Was that you?!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 4, 2008)

The christmas look really is my favourite, the silver just looks stunning wiht the red lips.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 4, 2008)

You are so talented. I love all of them.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow awesome work. I especially love that silver eye.


----------



## Lessandes (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!

This forum is in need of more posts like that....=)


----------



## beisquare (Aug 4, 2008)

I really enjoy your posting! They are all very pretty, creative and vibrant!


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 23, 2008)

You are so talented! Do you have any tuts?


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 23, 2008)

You're so fantastic!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

pretty fotds! you are talented


----------



## belle89 (Oct 24, 2008)

Your eyebrows are lovely!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 8, 2009)

A joy to watch !

Love the green look the most !


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 10, 2009)

love love love LOVE them all!


----------



## makeupmag (May 27, 2009)

Impeccable. The looks with the red lips look absolutely polished while the face art one is very much like the original. Amazing work!


----------



## xhypnotiqex (May 28, 2009)

aaaammmmaaaazzzziiinnnggg!!! i love all of the looks


----------



## xjslx (May 29, 2009)

omg... u have the most groomed and nice eyebrows ever... envy thee!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 29, 2009)

Well done on every look. I love your recreation on the last pic!


----------



## jacquelinda (Jun 16, 2009)

you are very talented. lovely fotd and may i add FIERCE!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 16, 2009)

DAAAAAAYYYYYYUUUMMMMM!!!! You are GIFTED gurl!!!! I LOVE the silver one by the way! And your eyebrows are AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## fintia (Jun 16, 2009)

all of them are gorg! loved the twinkly one ;-)


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the mod one... Simple but so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I read all the comments & I didn't see anyone ask... What were you for halloween? =]


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 16, 2009)

you are an artist,amazing looks x


----------



## siemenss (Jun 17, 2009)

nice looks they are amazing


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

the club monaco red alert l/s and casanova look FABulous on you!! the looks are super gorgeous too. love the last one - sooo creative!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

anyone ever tell u that u u look like clair daines


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 16, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 16, 2009)

Love them all! Especially that silver which is just gorgeous!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW! That's soo cool!! You're super talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 29, 2009)

i love love loooove the art tart one! and like everyone's said... your eyebrows are FANTASTIC.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 30, 2009)

Your skills are amazing...very nice looks!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG, so pretty.  I love that Tendermetal Peacock look in the middle.  Soooo beautiful. and your halloween look is Crrrrazzzy!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

I like last look the most


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! You are soooooo talented!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing look, I love all of them! You look great in every one ^_^ I love how the green look makes your eye colour even more beautiful!


----------



## Ginaaa (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 27, 2010)

the MAC chart you did is PERFECT. it almost looks fake! 
(thats a compliment, by the way)

Great job!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (May 28, 2010)

omg I love the blue look!


----------



## Didididums (May 28, 2010)

Oh wow! The silver is gorgeous! It really suits you


----------



## thekatalyst (May 29, 2010)

loving your foundation, Everyday Minerals, right? I musssst tryyyy.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (May 31, 2010)

The Halloween look was awesome! Great work!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

That Halloween look is amazing! You're very talented


----------



## Rootlily (Oct 8, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!!  I love em'!!!   I adore the lashes used in the second look, and those red lips=WOW!!!  Keep up the awesome posting!!


----------



## jess126xo (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow your beautiful the 1st is amazing and the Xmas is so beautiful !!

They all look great.


----------



## Chupla (Oct 15, 2010)

oh i love the second set of shots


----------



## internetchick (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Senoj (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely! You have amazing talent!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 20, 2010)

Very impressive!   They are all amazing.... but I LOVE the top one. The color just makes your eyes incredible!! Nice job!


----------

